# Bringing our dog from UK to Kelowna, BC



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Could anyone share any experiences of immigrating to Canada BC wit their UK pet? Is there any hurdles and hoops to be aware of? I see there is an airport company that will deal with transportation, but I am unsure about where to get vaccination info from? Is there quarantine the other end?

Any help will be grateful appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

scubaman said:


> Could anyone share any experiences of immigrating to Canada BC wit their UK pet? Is there any hurdles and hoops to be aware of? I see there is an airport company that will deal with transportation, but I am unsure about where to get vaccination info from? Is there quarantine the other end?
> 
> Any help will be grateful appreciated.


There are no quarantine requirements in Canada. Your animal(s) just need to have had the necessary vaccinations. The transportation company should be aware of all ewquirements.

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Cats

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Dogs


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Scubaman
I've been busy looking into the same thing. 

I've found its better to get the full pet passport with rabies shot and blood test to say it's worked (the blood test is not necessary for Canada but you wouldn't want to find out it didn't work the hard way) 

Anyway the vet first gave the shot and 3 weeks later she had the blood test done, the only criteria to consider is, its 6 months from the day of the positive blood test till you can bring the dog back into the UK. Now I know this isn't going to happen but you would hate the worst to happen and not be able to bring them back eh.. 

The whole thing cost about £100 but that will depend on the vet, then a few days before flying the dog has to get a fit to fly certificate not sure how much that will be but nothing ridicules..

About the flight I am really hoping to send her over as excess baggage on the same flight as my sister about a month or so after we fly out. The dog and crate combined must weigh less than 32kg I think so If your dog is part horse this will not work..

Air Canada and British Airways provide this service at the moment I've been told it may stop this year and a courier will have to be used. there are restrictions during hot or cold weather for the health of the animal but it should be about £150 for the excess baggage option against nearly £1000 quoted by pet courier companies of which there are loads. look up a thread called" DIY Pet" there was loads of info on it...

Hope that helps ! 

Regards

Sauspop


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Many thanks saUspop. Some good info there. Greatly appreciated. Looks like Ebony the Japanese Akita is joining Slimming World! Cheers


----------

